# Apocalyptic Distortion "Thermionic Deluxe"



## chongmagic (Dec 5, 2019)

This one took some time, and it has lots of gain. 









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Barry (Dec 5, 2019)

Fantastic!


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 5, 2019)

Looks fantastic CM !

Mike


----------



## mywmyw (Dec 5, 2019)

v nice. did u paint the enclosure yourself


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 5, 2019)

Another beauty.  Nice build.  Killer artwork.
*Newbies take note!* This is what a proper build looks like. This is also what good photos look like.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 6, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Another beauty.  Nice build.  Killer artwork.
> *Newbies take note!* This is what a proper build looks like. This is also what good photos look like.



I appreciate the kind words CDB!


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 6, 2019)

mywmyw said:


> v nice. did u paint the enclosure yourself



I had a pre-painted white enclosure and added the graphics on top.


----------



## mywmyw (Dec 7, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I had a pre-painted white enclosure and added the graphics on top.


did u have it previously stocked up ? seems like no one is selling prepainted big enclosures right now.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 7, 2019)

mywmyw said:


> did u have it previously stocked up ? seems like no one is selling prepainted big enclosures right now.



I had it on hand.


----------

